# Beaver Take Three



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

well the ice finally has gone away from a month ago, I went scouting on Saturday to three different spots. the ice was still on the ponds/dams but creeks were flowing. I went back to one spot Sunday which I was on the wrong side of the road, found two dams which now were opened up but not a lot of sign for Beav's that had been under ice for one month, so I went back to my original spot which I noticed on Saturday the channel was opening up. I set four #4 DLS's and two 330's, there was plenty of fresh sign on the creek system, still ice on the banks. went three for four on the #4 DLS's and zeroed on the coni bears, I think tomorrow I'll pull the coni's and go back to one spot with the two dams that just looked too good to not set a few traps even without the sign. it's a better spot for the coni's anyway having a nice run between the two dams perfect width and a spot in the creek narrowed down just right. I think the Beaver on the creek I'm trapping today have seen 330's before and ain't buying, lots of rain all the ice is gone now so hopefully I can connect with a few more.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice catch Jimmy... Congrats! You're putting a hurting on them beaver...


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Jimmy nice job!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like the one in the middle should have used some Ipana.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go, thanks for sharing.


----------

